# ID Tinc



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

Can someone help Identify my Tinc? I believe it is prob 9-12months old. Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Where did you get it and what was it purchased as?

It appears to be a cobalt, but without any background, input from the breeder, etc, you're better off just calling it a 'tinc'.


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry I guess I didn't clarify my question. It is a Cobalt. I purchased it from a breeder/friend who is a breeder of many species. I was more or less wondering what the sex is of this frog or if it is to early to tell?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow is that a pure cobalt? The white below the yellow looks kinda like oyapock. If it's 9-12 months I'd say female.


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe it is a pure cobalt. Its from a breeder/friend as mentioned above. Do you like?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

It appears to be a female, but if you could get clearer photos of the front toepads, it would be helpful.

Good choice for a frog! Richard.


----------

